# January/February Fishing...



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

How's the fishing in the mid-January thru mid-February time frame? What is biting and is it worth getting a charter around that time? My parents were looking at coming down before the new years but due to a back injury he has pushed it back a few weeks. Thanks for any help/suggestions!

Hunter


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

The speckled trout are still biting along with the slot redfish. And come late January and all through February the sheepshead bite is typically on fire. 

We will have plenty of open charter spots available if you choose to get a charter. Here is our website: Http://fishhappenscharters.com


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Like Chris says , It may be more productive inshore than offshore. Trolling way out can be good if you catch good weather. Catch and release for Red snapper and grouper. 1 Aj per person . But alot of Fun if your no worried about a box full of fish.
Everything is biting . Kings are about gone that time of year.


----------

